# first nugget



## dscrapper (Nov 25, 2014)

Here is my First Nugget 4.3 grams . Took me all summer and learning from mistakes but I have one . Saving up for my next one and hoping it will be bigger .


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Nov 25, 2014)

Good job. Now your hooked on the yellow stuff.


----------



## artart47 (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi there!
Great job! It's so cool when you hold it, look at it and think,"Look at what I can do". Just curious, what was the material you recovered the gold from? artart47


----------



## dscrapper (Nov 26, 2014)

pins and very few memory sticks from computers ,phones,printers, no ic chips . all my work was with a/p or hot hcl and hcl/cl no bubblier but got one now that I am going to use next year.


----------



## yar (Nov 26, 2014)

Looks good. Nice job, keep up the good work.


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 26, 2014)

The color of you new button is quite good, although it appears you could use more heat in melting. 

Well done!

Harold


----------



## Shark (Nov 26, 2014)

How many times have you picked it and admired it? :lol: 

I thought I would wear mine out the first few days. Congratulations on your first.


----------

